# New comparison thread :-)



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hopefully this thread will be as funny as the original  this is the place to post updated pics of your Chi's with a pop can or bottle of water or any other familiar sized object, I read through the entire original thread and what fun! The original thread had height and weights listed as well where possible.

I'll start with AJ, this was no easy feat I tell ya! lol my husband took this pic a few minutes ago and he was not a happy camper.

He was born Jan 28th 2010 (basically 11 weeks)
He was last weighed at 1.3 kilos 2 weeks ago. ( I think he's thinner now)
He is 6.5 inches to the withers and 6.5 inches from neck bones to start of tail.
Around his ribs seem to be 9.5 inches.

I don't have any guess as to how big he will be, mom was 4 pounds dad was 3.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mmm that ravioli looks good! very nice pic. cutie AJ! i need to post one up too ^_^


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

ha ha! it was the first can sitting in the cupboard within reach.. just think he could have posed with creamed corn


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 4, so I'll start with the oldest. It's to late here to take anymore pics, so I'll do the rest tomorrow. 

Lexie: 3 years old (In May)
3 lbs.
Under 7" from the floor to the top of her back.
7.5" in length.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dexter 1 yr 7 months
weight 8.2lbs 
size neck 10 chest 14 length 13

he wanted to be compared at his fav spot








and then a soda bottle


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay, this will be fun to see everyone's Chi's again!

OK, this is Brody...

Age: He is full grown, he is 19 months old. 
Weight: 5 pounds
Height: 9 inches
Length: 11 inches
Chest: 12 inches
Neck: 9 inches

Here's some pics of him taken this morning next to a CD for comparison.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oo fun fun fun! I feel like I just did our comparison pics a couple months ago (oh wait, I did! LOL) but I'll do some more later because Marley is bigger & Maya is new. So it will be fun!

Love seeing everyones pups....they're so cute! Tracy, I love that last pic of Brody winking. hehe


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww i love this thread, I'll make sure to join in this time. 

Now where did I put my camera..........


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my will do Daisy' later.. i love these threads!

Dexter cracks me up he's so funny, i wish he could talk.

Tracey - Brody doesnt look impressed with your taste in music ha ha ha ha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> ...
> 
> Dexter cracks me up he's so funny, i wish he could talk.



If Dexter could talk ... OMG he'd make me permanently laugh! He has one of those "speaking" expressions lol i swear his pictures could say a million words! lmao


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Cute pics!  I myself prefer the pop can pics lol I was thinking of redoing Willy and Luna and doing one of Cujo next to a pop can lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll post Jade's size pics since I just took them a few days ago. 

Jade: 13 1/2 months old (Birthday in March)
2 lbs.
5" from the floor to the top of her back
5 1/2" in length.

Jade with 5 lb. bag of flour.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Such a sweet little girl. She always looks so dainty.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Such a sweet little girl. She always looks so dainty.


Thank you! Yeah, she is very fragile, but a trooper! :lol:


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

Next to an xbox controller hehe











Next to our other dog Lilly, who isnt very big at all!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance: 2 years, 7 months old. (Birthday In September)
4/4.5 lbs. You can feel every bit of his weight when lifted. He is short, but thick! 
7 1/2" from the floor to the top of his back.
8" in length.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia: 2 years, 2 months old.
Under 3 lbs. 
6" from the floor to the top of her back.
6.5" in length


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Yay, this will be fun to see everyone's Chi's again!
> 
> OK, this is Brody...
> 
> ...


Brody is so cute! I went back through the old thread last night, and saw Brody's, and he was 7 months old!!! I was like, no way! It's been that long since we did that thread!?! It really does amaze me how time flies. Looks like Brody's growth from 7 months old until now was mostly in his length. He doesn't look much taller.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

With a little help from good ole Larry LOL...here we go! I don't know how "accurate" this is going to look because Maxie, Marley, Mari & Maya are basically the same height. First two are only a TINY bit taller than the last but positioning of the CD I used & their "posture" make them look very different. With that being said....I'll add them in different replies since there are so many.

Milo (2y4m)
Weight: 9lbs
Height (floor to top of back): 11"
Length (base of neck to base of tail): 11"


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Matilda (2y4m)
Weight: 7lbs 6oz
Height: 11"
Length: 11"


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maxie (2y1m)
Weight: 5lbs 4oz
Height: 8 1/2"
Length: 10"


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maribelle (1y6m)
Weight: 5lbs 6oz
Height: 8"
Length: 9"


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maya (1y6m)
Weight: 4lbs 6oz
Height: 9"
Length: 9"

(she stands VERY "tall & proud" for pics so she looks super tall! LOL)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Last but not least...

Marley (7 1/2m)
Weight: 5lbs 8oz
Height: 9"
Length: 10 1/2"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

As far as size goes, not factoring in weights, the only one that I can see a diff. in size in is Mari. She looks the smallest of your crew.  And darnit! Your pics are always so bright and clear, and welllll, perfect!!!!!! I always want to pick up my camera and start snapping away when I see your pics. Then I upload them and decide that I just don't have that knack. :lol:


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread is great! Mchi, how in the world do you get your babies to look so perfect!!! I will have to take some pics later on of Mr. Enzo Furrari.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Heather i love the clarity of your photos!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, thanks everyone! I don't have to do much to make them look perfect. Just a few EVO kibble & plop them on the chair. LOL 

T - Mari isn't much smaller than everyone else. She totally "slouches" or "ducks" when I do her pics. It's the funniest thing! Maxie actually looks the smallest out of all of them IRL & I thought they were the same height but I guess Mari's coat adds a little height to her.  If I wanted to get nit picky I'd say Mari & Maxie are the exact same height, Marley & Maya are the exact same height (both being just a tad taller than the shortest two) & then Milo & Matilda are the exact same height. BUT Milo & Matilda are visually much bigger than the rest of the crew. Anyway.... LOL Thanks for your kind words. You keep snapping...you take awesome pics!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Aw, thanks everyone! I don't have to do much to make them look perfect. Just a few EVO kibble & plop them on the chair. LOL
> 
> T - Mari isn't much smaller than everyone else. She totally "slouches" or "ducks" when I do her pics. It's the funniest thing! Maxie actually looks the smallest out of all of them IRL & I thought they were the same height but I guess Mari's coat adds a little height to her.  If I wanted to get nit picky I'd say Mari & Maxie are the exact same height, Marley & Maya are the exact same height (both being just a tad taller than the shortest two) & then Milo & Matilda are the exact same height. BUT Milo & Matilda are visually much bigger than the rest of the crew. Anyway.... LOL Thanks for your kind words. You keep snapping...you take awesome pics!!


I would love to see a pic of your whole crew just "at ease" or clamoring for a treat! Its hard to actually "compare" size even when they're all next to the same CD. Your pictures are always disgustingly good, I second that hah.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I would love to see a pic of your whole crew just "at ease" or clamoring for a treat! Its hard to actually "compare" size even when they're all next to the same CD. Your pictures are always disgustingly good, I second that hah.



Well you can visit my blog for more pics & videos if you want. :coolwink: I don't want to take over the thread with random pics. LOL Here is my blog & MChi facebook if you wanna add them...I always add updated blogs on my facebook so...  Thanks for your kind words as well!!

Blog: http://www.mchis.blogspot.com/
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=100000753954863&ref=ts


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

MChis, I SO love your crew! They are all gorgeous! And yes, you take awesome pics!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ok i'm gonna add my new pics of them with pop cans lol keep the thread going guys! 

willy, mr 3.5 pounds lol who is tall lol









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























luna, miss 7.7 pounds....my giant lol

























lil cujo, mr 1 pound lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Great photos Tracye .. i spy treats! I wondered how everyone got such good photos!!! lmao


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Willy is a big boy, Ms. Luna is a bigger Chi as well, but not a giant silly goose. :lol: And Mr. Cujo is going to be a shortie compact little guy. Sooo cute, all of them!

Luna is actually smaller in comparison to the can because she doesn't appear to have such long legs.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

TLI said:


> I'll post Jade's size pics since I just took them a few days ago.
> 
> Jade: 13 1/2 months old (Birthday in March)
> 2 lbs.
> ...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tiptoe said:


> OMG she is soooo tiny! i cannot believe how small she is!


She is no bigger than an 8/10 week old pup. Such a very sweet girl, but definitely a "special needs" baby.  We love her to pieces!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww bless how teeny she is! Id never want to leave her at home! She'd be like my best friend everywhere! lool


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww bless how teeny she is! Id never want to leave her at home! She'd be like my best friend everywhere! lool


Yes, she is a teensy wee girl. :love7: I don't leave any of them home very often. :lol: I take all 4 as often as I can.  People around town have come to “expect” The Wee’s with me when I show up.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol haha wow i bet thats fun!!! I love walking the bulldogs and Chihuahuas together you should see the look on peoples faces  lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Lol haha wow i bet thats fun!!! I love walking the bulldogs and Chihuahuas together you should see the look on peoples faces  lol


I bet that's SO cute!!! :lol:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

It is! Except when Cougar thinks it ok to nibble on Kiki's ear! Then i carry her then when hes calm she walks a bit more lol ill have to get a photo! Do you ever have those moments when no-one gets what youre saying and you think "man i wish there was just two of me!" or is that just me? lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> It is! Except when Cougar thinks it ok to nibble on Kiki's ear! Then i carry her then when hes calm she walks a bit more lol ill have to get a photo! Do you ever have those moments when no-one gets what youre saying and you think "man i wish there was just two of me!" or is that just me? lol


Oh goodness! I bet she hates having her ear nibbled. :lol: I'd love to see a pic!

Yeah, I think we all have those moments! :lol:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha good glad its not just me  lol 

Ill have to get one she nibbles on hsi excess face wrinkles! lol Pumpkin loves Kiki!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wrinkles are the best thing to nibble on, Mom! :lol:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

TLI said:


> Yes, she is a teensy wee girl. :love7: I don't leave any of them home very often. :lol: I take all 4 as often as I can.  People around town have come to “expect” The Wee’s with me when I show up.


T, how do you take all 4 chee wees with you? I was wondering how I could handle taking 2 with me. If Zoey get a sibling???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> T, how do you take all 4 chee wees with you? I was wondering how I could handle taking 2 with me. If Zoey get a sibling???


Most everywhere I go is just to run errands. My life is so exciting. :lol: Grocery store, bank, shuffling kids, etc. Quick stops, less than 30 minutes. My Mom is blind, but likes to get out, so I load her up, then the 4 Wee's. They all sit in the far back of my Van with my Mom. Since my Mom can't see, but just likes to go with me, she sits with the babies in the car for the short time I'm inside somewhere. When I had just 2, I could even take them into the Mall. I just loaded them in the stroller. If I take them all to the ball park, I just pack em' in there, and off we go.  There is always someone with me for the most part, so we have just always taken them where we can. There are times they do have to stay at home with Granny, though. They don't like that much, but Mama has to get out by herself once in awhile. :wink:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I had to use treats to get them close enough to the can! lol 
Willy is funny, he's so tall it makes him look far bigger then he actually is lol When he folds his legs under himself he is just as small as can be! lol He is so slender, I am sure if he weighed more he would be "bigger"
LOL Luna seems giant to me because Willy is so much "tinier" then she is, he is very dainty and delicate and Luna is big boned and solid lol
I am very happy with Cujo as I think he will turn out how I want, that more cobby type Chi. Willy is more deer legged so he appears bigger, even though he is small and delicate, Cujo I think will be more chi'ish with the shorter legs like Luna, but dainter like Willy lol Even if Cujo gets to the 5 to 6 pounds, he will seem smaller because of the shorter legs lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

T...does it help them be more friendly when you take them along everywhere? And less afraid of "noises?
I try to take Cujo everywhere I go so he will get used to being out and about and not start a barking thing like the rest of mine do. I am trying to get them out and about more to see if it helps. 
I bought a bag for Cujo lol so I can take him along with me to the kids soccer practices and games


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> T...does it help them be more friendly when you take them along everywhere? And less afraid of "noises?
> I try to take Cujo everywhere I go so he will get used to being out and about and not start a barking thing like the rest of mine do. I am trying to get them out and about more to see if it helps.
> I bought a bag for Cujo lol so I can take him along with me to the kids soccer practices and games


I take Daisy everywhere with me.. other than to my weekly hospital appointment.. she generally mooches along next to me or is in her bag or i'll carry her and she isn't scared of anything but trains going over a bridge so i'm going to start walking under bridges a bit more. She doesn't bark at all except for at the front door and if she really wants to play wiht a dog who's ignoring her she'll bark once to get their attention. Other than that she's practically mute!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm going to have fun posting my first comparison pic later tonight!  These are so fun I love looking through these.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Ohh this is fun

Moe is ....

5 years old.
Weight- 5.2 pounds
height - 9 inches
from neck to tip of tail hes 15 inches long.
chest 13 inches
Neck- 9 inches

Here he is next to deodorant for comparison


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

DaisyDoo....see I am kinda noticing with mine that they always bark like CRAZY when someone comes to the door (its LOUD) and when we walk on OUR street....but I am noticing when I walk them around the neighbourhood further away from OUR house, they are not really barkers, with the exception of Luna, who is very dominent, she growls at people who pass by. I have been walking her alot to try and get her used to it and not growl cuz its embarrassing. I take her with us when we walk our son to afternoon kindergarten because the school is small and its only 1 kindergarten class, so its less people, just the one class and the moms, but hubby stands outside the school yard with Luna and our daughter in the stroller. I am hoping just seeing from a distance will help her get used to "other" people being around lol
Its Luna who starts every thing off when its bark time lol. If I take Rosa and Willy out, if they hear a noise and bark I say SHHH and thats it lol IF they bark again its kinda a quiet woof and I say SHHH again and thats it. With Luna....OMG its nuts, she starts barking like a little mad woman, her hackles up and everything lol she looks SCAREY!!! lol I tell her SHHHH repeatedly which she ignores. I am gonna make a "penny shaker" and see if that helps. lol You tell that Daisy that she is a good girl for being mute!! lol Tell her she would be welcomed at my house any time! lol ;-)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> T...does it help them be more friendly when you take them along everywhere? And less afraid of "noises?
> I try to take Cujo everywhere I go so he will get used to being out and about and not start a barking thing like the rest of mine do. I am trying to get them out and about more to see if it helps.
> I bought a bag for Cujo lol so I can take him along with me to the kids soccer practices and games


Yeah, socialization is the key in their early age. The more they are around things, the more it seems the norm to them. But I still think they can have their "quirks." All of mine have one fear or another that I can't even imagine why. 

I bet Cujo loves going to the games!!! I'm sure the kids are fascinated with him! He's SO cute!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

None of my dogs bark, the oldest is Deaf so he gave it up once he could not hear what would make him bark.. ha ha.
As a result I think I hear AJ and Bambi once in a blue moon when they are playing.
I'll admit I love this.. when I go to my girlfriends house her Chi's .. you can hear them barking all the way down on the first floor of her building! LOL

Oh! and I edited to add that Bambi is a full sister to one of those Chi's and they were litter mates, I fully think barking may be a learned or environmental behavior because her older Chi did bark a lot and when she brought the girl home she learned from the older dog.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to say that mine can be yappy. :blushing: Really depends on the situation. I hate to say their "faults," but I'd be lying if I said they don't bark. I would love it if mine were quieter! Send yours to my house KittyD, maybe they can teach my "pistols" manners. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha Ha! AJ may be silent.. but I promise you he's lethal.. 
He prances around here like he's king tut and he's the smallest dog out of all of them 

I was just talking to my husband about them, we are watching them play and I said "You know I think AJ has a serious tiger in his tank!" ha ha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> DaisyDoo....see I am kinda noticing with mine that they always bark like CRAZY when someone comes to the door (its LOUD) and when we walk on OUR street....but I am noticing when I walk them around the neighbourhood further away from OUR house, they are not really barkers, with the exception of Luna, who is very dominent, she growls at people who pass by. I have been walking her alot to try and get her used to it and not growl cuz its embarrassing. I take her with us when we walk our son to afternoon kindergarten because the school is small and its only 1 kindergarten class, so its less people, just the one class and the moms, but hubby stands outside the school yard with Luna and our daughter in the stroller. I am hoping just seeing from a distance will help her get used to "other" people being around lol
> Its Luna who starts every thing off when its bark time lol. If I take Rosa and Willy out, if they hear a noise and bark I say SHHH and thats it lol IF they bark again its kinda a quiet woof and I say SHHH again and thats it. With Luna....OMG its nuts, she starts barking like a little mad woman, her hackles up and everything lol she looks SCAREY!!! lol I tell her SHHHH repeatedly which she ignores. I am gonna make a "penny shaker" and see if that helps. lol You tell that Daisy that she is a good girl for being mute!! lol Tell her she would be welcomed at my house any time! lol ;-)


LMAO i actually love Daisy's bark coz its so yappy BUT im sure i'd think otherwise if it was constant.

It sounds more like Luna is scared than being dominant, especially if she's barking at everything! I would seriously continue to socialise her and then correct her when she goes off on one.. If not send her to me we'll sort her out and Daisy will show her to way to being quiet


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> I have to say that mine can be yappy. :blushing: Really depends on the situation. I hate to say their "faults," but I'd be lying if I said they don't bark. I would love it if mine were quieter! Send yours to my house KittyD, maybe they can teach my "pistols" manners. :lol:


OMG you're telling fibs about the chiwees.. they are little angels.. surely they only bark at Mr & Mrs Weenie?? I can't see that they'd do that especially my little Grandadchi! 

In my eyes the Chiwees have no faults at all!! :coolwink:


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Camilla Belle <3
Weight: 4lb 4oz 

next to a standard size travel coffee mug 









next to my Mom's 100lb plus pitt/lab/bulldog sorta mix


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

ilovemychiCAMI said:


> Camilla Belle <3
> Weight: 4lb 4oz
> 
> next to a standard size travel coffee mug


has she got nail polish on?


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

JRZL....she does  I always paint hers to match mine.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG you're telling fibs about the chiwees.. they are little angels.. surely they only bark at Mr & Mrs Weenie?? I can't see that they'd do that especially my little Grandadchi!
> 
> In my eyes the Chiwees have no faults at all!! :coolwink:


They bark at Mr. & Ms. Weenie, and any other dog that comes near their fence. :lol: They bark when someone knocks on the door, and at strangers, but only if they come into "their" territory. Like near our car, or in the house. Once they know the person is "okay," they stop. But yes, they can be yappy. :lol: The Chi Wee's can be naughty. 

Chance & Gia are my biggest barkers. Chance is my "protector," and Gia just has an attitude. :wink: :lol:



ilovemychiCAMI said:


> next to my Mom's 100lb plus pitt/lab/bulldog sorta mix


Oh no Mama, wook, I wayyyyyyy down here! :lol: Cute!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

AWWWW Cami looks so tiny next to that other dog! lol Its so funny cuz all these pics of the chi's up close makes them all look so big and then its put more into perspective when they are beside something else lol

Now that the nicer weather is here i am gonna take the pups everywhere. I guess its harder in the winter when its so cold outside  Maybe Luna is scared, idk, she just barks like a mad woman when people come around, around HERE, on our walks she just growls with her hackles up lol


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

I know I feel like she looks huge in some pictures!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> They bark at Mr. & Ms. Weenie, and any other dog that comes near their fence. :lol: They bark when someone knocks on the door, and at strangers, but only if they come into "their" territory. Like near our car, or in the house. Once they know the person is "okay," they stop. But yes, they can be yappy. :lol: The Chi Wee's can be naughty.
> 
> Chance & Gia are my biggest barkers. Chance is my "protector," and Gia just has an attitude. :wink: :lol:


Sorry but i choose not to believe this.. i like my perfect image of my little Grandadchi... LMAO nothing wrong with a bit of attitude.. i have one 

I actually LOVE a chi's bark!! Daisy was barking because Jasper was barking today (i think she was telling him to shut up) coz she did some little like musical riff afterwards i was wetting myself..


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

ilovemychiCAMI said:


> Camilla Belle <3
> Weight: 4lb 4oz
> 
> next to a standard size travel coffee mug


Wow she does look big until you see the second photo  lol I love her nails!!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

hehe Thanks ourcheekychihuahuas I will admit that Cami has a very long body but she has shorter legs


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I think this may give an idea on how small Billy is better than putting him next to an object. (excuse the messy floor, Xena had brought in leaves again to eat after I had swept it all up)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Billy looks SO much better now!!! He is a wee guy!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh haha those ears...lol I lovvvve em'!!! He's a doll


----------

